# New guitar day (Blackmachine content)



## -Nolly- (Apr 4, 2008)

I was going to make an extravagant, sarcastic, and highly amusing picstory to introduce my new beast, but now it comes down to it, I can't really be arsed. 






















- 100yr old swamp reclaimed quilt maple top (1.1cm thick)
- 40yr old mahogany body, with 5 chambers
- rosewood neck, w/ebony fillets, ebony fingerboard
- Bareknuckle Painkiller set, 3-way coil tap
- Gotoh hardware, gunmetal
- DR Tite-fit Jeff Healey signatures 10-56, tuned to drop C 

I can honestly say it is the best guitar I have seen, played, or heard. I simply cannot get over it.

There are more pictures on the Blackmachine website, but they do make the guitar look alot more gaudy than it does in the flesh.


----------



## Mogwaii (Apr 4, 2008)

NICE!


----------



## noodles (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Piledriver (Apr 4, 2008)

You got the quilt, i hate you 
do some new youtube vids with it


----------



## jtm45 (Apr 4, 2008)

Man!!!!!!!
That's a beautiful Blackmachine. Congrats

How long was the wait for it ?

I've thought about getting one of the B6's but i just know i'd regret not waiting until i could afford a B2 (or even a B7).

How's about a pic or two of the back ?


----------



## Jagw (Apr 4, 2008)

Nolly, don't lie. This looks, plays and sounds like complete ass.

haha, jokes. This thing is seriously the fucking bomb. The only way it can be described is...

DUDE.


----------



## Codyyy (Apr 4, 2008)

Nolly. Holy fucking shit. 

Clearly, since it's you, this thread is not complete without a video.


In good lighting


----------



## budda (Apr 4, 2008)

that's a gorgeous top. no gloss finish?! lol.

and i still have trouble looking at where the volume knob is... i like easy access from my pick hand! lol.

yes, vid in good lighting


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 4, 2008)

That blows every other blackmachine out of the water, this one actually looks nice! lol Congrats dude, that looks killer.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 4, 2008)

holy marathon batman! that is one sexy guitar!


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 4, 2008)

Cheers guys, I'm unbelievably stoked about it. Believe it or not, it looks even better in person. The top shimmers and changes when you look at it from different angles, and the organic colours work so damn well together.

I love the fact that it's not a gloss finish, it gives it an air of understatement and elegance that doesn't really come across to the same degree in pictures. The control layout is designed to mimick that of my PGM. I can't stand having the volume knob close to my picking hand. I didn't mention it in the first post, but the little switch in between the pickup selector and volume knob is a 3-way coil split - the third position splits the neck pickup but not the bridge, making for some very funky mixed sounds. 

Oh, and there'll be vids soon I promise!


----------



## Codyyy (Apr 4, 2008)

This is probably my favorite Blackmachine too. Either this or that fammed fret one with the spalted top.


----------



## Parka Dez (Apr 4, 2008)

Welcome to the club...you may now be the leader of the club.


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 4, 2008)

If you like spalt, wait till you see Pin's new guitar that Doug is building up at the mo. 

I've got another rather special Blackmachine in the pipeline, but that's not going to be unveiled for a year or so...


----------



## Codyyy (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't like spalt, I like Blackmachines


----------



## budda (Apr 4, 2008)

wanna be real cool and help me fund my DC727?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Apr 4, 2008)

gorgeous. that's the classiest looking blackmachine i've seen so far.


----------



## Uber Mega (Apr 4, 2008)

Ahhh so it IS yours! nice guitar man, congrats!


----------



## biggness (Apr 4, 2008)

MAn that thing looks nice!!  I like the look of those BKP's also. 

Congrats on a sweet axe


----------



## playstopause (Apr 4, 2008)

Holy shit! That's gorgeous! You're one lucky man.


----------



## yellowv (Apr 4, 2008)

That is definately one of the nicest guitars I have ever seen. Simply awesome. Make a vid dude. It must sound epic. How to the painkillers compare to your nailbomb?


----------



## darren (Apr 4, 2008)

That is simply stunning.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 4, 2008)

I love the wood...
Wood is awsome....
Older wood is even uh... awsomer... *Cough*



To think i have a minor in English...


----------



## FortePenance (Apr 5, 2008)

Holy shit. Amazing.

What made you go with aged wood though?


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 5, 2008)

That's an amazing looking quilt!


----------



## sakeido (Apr 5, 2008)

I saw that on the Blackmachine page and thought "Well I wonder if that is Nolly's?" and it is! you lucky bastard! IT IS SO NICE!


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 5, 2008)

Cheers guys, it's great to hear that you all like the machine of blackness, it is really quite something. Btw, the guitar is named Miranda, if you know your SikTh lyrics, you may spot the reference.. 



yellowv said:


> How to the painkillers compare to your nailbomb?



The Painkillers rock like nothing else I've tried. The clarity is unreal, and the sound is just so damn tight and punchy. If I tune the lowest string down to G, as I sometimes do, the response is ridiculous - no flub whatsoever. The neck pickup is a dream, I was worried it might sound a little sterile seeing as its ceramic, but it is very organic, and beautifully fat sounding. Doug was so impressed with them that he's putting them in all his personal guitars. 



FortePenance said:


> What made you go with aged wood though?



It was just the figuring that did it for me rather than the age, though it is pretty cool to know its age. The fact that it's been lying at the bottom of a swamp for a century meant that the raw wood was actually a deep butterscotch colour, rather than the usual alabaster white.


----------



## Michael (Apr 5, 2008)

That's one peice of hot ass right there.   Congrat's.


----------



## Mr. S (Apr 5, 2008)

mmm, black machine


----------



## -K4G- (Apr 5, 2008)

Michael said:


> That's one peice of hot ass right there.   Congrat's.



now now someones getting too excited.



thats HAAWTTT! Congrats.


----------



## Codyyy (Apr 5, 2008)

The back is fucking sexy too.


----------



## -K4G- (Apr 5, 2008)

[boner]


WOW


----------



## Pauly (Apr 5, 2008)

Uber-awesome, I shall have a Blackmachine... one day...


----------



## kristallin (Apr 5, 2008)

I need to change my undies, that guitar is SEX-AY!


----------



## xXcondemnedXx (Apr 5, 2008)

holy. shit.


----------



## Codyyy (Apr 5, 2008)

Pauly said:


> Uber-awesome, I shall have a Blackmachine... one day...



Not if I have anything to say about it!


----------



## Shaman (Apr 6, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 6, 2008)

that does look good.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 6, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> that does look godly.


----------



## Ken (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow. Simply awesome.


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 6, 2008)

Cheers for the comments guys! I'm still in awe of it every time I look at it, I can't quite fathom the fact that it's mine..

Here's a few more pics:

-without flash:





-with flash:






























Clips will be done, but I've been an idiot and left my Framus' kettle lead at a mate's house, so until I get that back I'm left playing unplugged


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 6, 2008)

that's way too awesome


----------



## Mattayus (Apr 6, 2008)

Fuckin hell man. I know it's rude, much in the same way that it is to ask a lady her age, but how much did that motherfather set you back my man?


----------



## Uber Mega (Apr 6, 2008)

Not a huge fan of the top, but holy f**king god does the back look amazing!

What made you choose a black headstock over a matched? and it might just be the pics but what is that cream streak either side of the laminate on the neck, just part of the wood?

Congrats again!


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 6, 2008)

Tasty!!


----------



## FortePenance (Apr 6, 2008)

Holy shit, that's stunning. Fucking exotic beans mang. @[email protected]

What's the backplate for again?


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 6, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> Fuckin hell man. I know it's rude, much in the same way that it is to ask a lady her age, but how much did that motherfather set you back my man?



To be honest, I'd rather not say exactly how much I paid, but put it this way: it wasn't cheap, but given the quality of the woods, hardware, and craftsmanship, it was really very reasonable.



Uber Mega said:


> What made you choose a black headstock over a matched? and it might just be the pics but what is that cream streak either side of the laminate on the neck, just part of the wood?



Doug always uses the same piece of wood for the headstock as the fretboard. In this case, since the fretboard is ebony, the headstock is ebony faced as well. I really like the look of it this way, somehow, I think the guitar would look a little less classy with a quilted headstock. The cream streaks on the neck are the sappy bits of the rosewood.



FortePenance said:


> What's the backplate for again?



You mean the control cavity cover (ebony as well btw)? The logo plate is just to display the Blackmachine logo, since it isn't anywhere else on the guitar (I love that fact - it's like a fine piece of china or something, you have to look at the underside to find out the maker).


----------



## FortePenance (Apr 6, 2008)

I meant the logo plate. I always thought that was weird seeing as how Doug has that really sort of focused philosophy about ornaments detracting from tone. He's almost like Eric Johnson. >.>


----------



## -K4G- (Apr 6, 2008)

i wanna do a JJ to that guitar.

THAT IS SOOO HOT.


----------



## El Caco (Apr 6, 2008)

That looks incredible, I can't wait for the clips.


----------



## Codyyy (Apr 6, 2008)

I like the color of your wall. It's vibrant.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 7, 2008)

That is nice. I love the slick look of it, those headstocks are sharp looking too. Beautiful guitar. Nice score!


----------



## m3ta1head (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Ancestor (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, the wood sounds like it's pretty rare and amazing. Congrats. You should hold onto that one forever.


----------



## Pauly (Apr 7, 2008)

s7eve said:


> That looks incredible, I can't wait for the clips.


----------



## Seedawakener (Apr 7, 2008)

That is the most beautiful Blackmachine I have ever seen... And Blackmachines are generally SEXIFIED! wow!


----------



## Stitch (Apr 7, 2008)

That's pretty fucking hot man. Nice score!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, what can I say, doug does it again! That thing is gorgeous!


----------



## Randy (Apr 7, 2008)

Beautiful guitar. 

It's odd that he added the binding before he did the contour for the arm... does he usually do that? I'm just now noticing not a lot of them have a visible contour on them.

I love the look of all his stuff though... really simplistic, yet deep and unique.


----------



## 7slinger (Apr 7, 2008)

gorgeous guitar, the top is awesome

...and my favorite headstock ever


----------



## Uber Mega (Apr 7, 2008)

levelhead86 said:


> Beautiful guitar.
> 
> It's odd that he added the binding before he did the contour for the arm... does he usually do that? I'm just now noticing not a lot of them have a visible contour on them.
> 
> I love the look of all his stuff though... really simplistic, yet deep and unique.



He does that on all of them I think. A lot of BMs don't have any arm chamfer, it's something he recommends though for comfort.


----------



## Pauly (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, the fanned fret 8 string had the same thing.


----------



## Lozek (Apr 8, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> I meant the logo plate. I always thought that was weird seeing as how Doug has that really sort of focused philosophy about ornaments detracting from tone. He's almost like Eric Johnson. >.>



It's because most BlackMachines have the jack-socket set in the rear strap-button, hence the need for a cavity just behind it. I know a little while back that Doug was messing about with some different positionings, whether that's the case on this guitar or not, I'm not sure.

Yeah, Dougs philosophy is pretty strong when it comes to ornaments vs tone, I wouldn't think that the plate would make any difference though.


----------



## FortePenance (Apr 8, 2008)

Ah sweet. Everything makes a difference probably, but it is probably just unsubstantial. Just wonderin' if he's the kinda guy that goes overly over over the top.


----------



## Uber Mega (Apr 8, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> Ah sweet. Everything makes a difference probably, but it is probably just unsubstantial. Just wonderin' if he's the kinda guy that goes overly over over the top.



He goes overly over over the top 

I don't know why he puts those plates (they look cool though), but i'm sure there is some justification if not already mentioned.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 8, 2008)

-Nolly- said:


> I was going to make an extravagant, sarcastic, and highly amusing picstory to introduce my new beast, but now it comes down to it, I can't really be arsed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 That is fucking sweet! Congrats


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 8, 2008)

Lozek said:


> It's because most BlackMachines have the jack-socket set in the rear strap-button, hence the need for a cavity just behind it. I know a little while back that Doug was messing about with some different positionings, whether that's the case on this guitar or not, I'm not sure.



Can't believe I didn't think of that..

But anyway... the light outside was lovely, so ...more pics!!!


----------



## Lozek (Apr 8, 2008)

Cue people going nuts that you've laid it on concrete, just like Doug does


----------



## Groff (Apr 8, 2008)

Piledriver said:


> do some new youtube vids with it



He needs several diezel amps first. It's Blackmachine tradition.


----------



## sakeido (Apr 8, 2008)

gaaaah stop posting pics!


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks pretty amazing!, cant wait for some vids from you to show/hear what this beast sounds like.


----------



## Uber Mega (Apr 8, 2008)

ROFL Nolly! I was actually gonna ask where the obligatory "BM on pavement" pics were!


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 8, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> He goes overly over over the top



In a good way 



sakeido said:


> gaaaah stop posting pics!



Sorry! That'll be the last I promise! I guess I'm just trying to get a picture that accurately shows what it's like in the flesh.



TheMissing said:


> He needs several diezel amps first. It's Blackmachine tradition.



Oh dear, I guess I'm going to get ripped for the fact that I'm replacing my Cobra with... 






 ... a Diezel VH4


----------



## garthfluff (Apr 8, 2008)

-Nolly- said:


> In a good way
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still waiting for those vids...

When i saw the cobra up for sale, funnily enough, that was the first thing that popped into my head.


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 8, 2008)

Videos shall be done, when I have the time and patience.

Any requests?


----------



## Codyyy (Apr 8, 2008)

-Nolly- said:


> Videos shall be done, when I have the time and patience.
> 
> Any requests?



Protest the Hero - Bloodmeat


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 8, 2008)

Might give learning it a shot. Fucking great song. Will mean retuning the beast though..


----------



## sakeido (Apr 8, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> Protest the Hero - Bloodmeat



+1 for bloodmeat.


----------



## Randy (Apr 8, 2008)

I prefer "Limb from Limb" or "No Stars Over Bethlehem" , but anything Nolly plays is amazing so, whatev'.


----------



## garthfluff (Apr 8, 2008)

Another sinking ship or Hold my finger would be my requests, I'm sure i don't need to tell you the artist.


----------



## Ramsay777 (Apr 9, 2008)

Protest the Hero - Blindfolds Aside


----------



## Uber Mega (Apr 9, 2008)

Something by BTBAM if you can be bothered re-tuning.


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 9, 2008)

garthfluff said:


> Another sinking ship or Hold my finger would be my requests, I'm sure i don't need to tell you the artist.



Another Sinking Ship is doable. Not even going to attempt the solos though!

I think I'll do that and possibly Scent of the Obscene (I really wish I had the means to do a split screen video to do both guitar parts for SikTh stuff..), then I'll try and learn some PtH to do at some point. Maybe even some BTBAM for Thom  .


----------



## PeteyG (Apr 9, 2008)

-Nolly- said:


> possibly Scent of the Obscene (I really wish I had the means to do a split screen video to do both guitar parts for SikTh stuff..)



:ahem: Nolly, considering I want to re-learn SOTO correctly, why don't we do a dual video of that?


----------



## FortePenance (Apr 9, 2008)

How May I Help You. I love that song and there aren't many covers of it.


----------



## budda (Apr 9, 2008)

the ACTUAL start of "limb from limb" - it's the last minute? or so of "palms reads"


----------



## PeteyG (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's a little blackmachine content, not exactly much but I imagine it should suffice until he makes some proper vids.


----------



## garthfluff (Apr 9, 2008)

Speaking of BTBAM, Mordicia would be awesome.


----------



## ryzorzen (Jun 28, 2009)

never heard that one, do you mean Mordecai perhaps?


----------



## yellowv (Jun 28, 2009)

So you brought back a thread that has been dead for 14 months to point out bad spelling?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 28, 2009)

yellowv said:


> So you brought back a thread that has been dead for 14 months to point out bad spelling?


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jun 29, 2009)

Amazing.


----------



## GazPots (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm getting tired of this bump city thing we've got going on here. People need to open their eyes once in a while.



_Read the dates on topics people_ and post something that isn't retarded *if* you do decided to run the gauntlet. 




Gaz


----------



## hairychris (Jun 29, 2009)

I was worried let Nolly had got another one.

Instead... Bad case of fail and :lock:?


----------



## B36arin (Jun 29, 2009)

There were never any videos!

Edit: Never mind, I found the vids


----------



## ryzorzen (Jun 30, 2009)

ahh didn't realize, i pulled the thread up from a google 'blackmachine' search. sorry sorry!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 30, 2009)

good god that's a sexy beast


----------



## thedonutman (Jun 30, 2009)

The awesomeness of the guitar makes up for the threadsurrection.


----------



## ToniS (Jul 1, 2009)

thedonutman said:


> The awesomeness of the guitar makes up for the threadsurrection.



+1


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 1, 2009)

Wonderful


----------



## Wi77iam (Jul 1, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Wonderful




I demand new pics and clips and videos and everything you can do with that guitar.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 1, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> I demand new pics and clips and videos and everything you can do with that guitar.



I'd oblige, if I wasn't thousands of miles away from it until mid-August

EDIT: here are some pics of it that were never posted here.


----------



## vontetzianos (Jul 1, 2009)

That still is the classiest Blackmachine I have ever seen.


----------



## ToniS (Jul 1, 2009)

Dude, how come you are so far away from it?!? is the Blackmachine all alone?? I repeat: IS THE BLACKMACHINE ALL ALONE?!? code red, code red!!!


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Jul 1, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> I'd oblige, if I wasn't thousands of miles away from it until mid-August



Did you bring the B6 with you? Or did you leave both in England?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 1, 2009)

Do you have things to make clips where the guitars are located? if so pass a brother the address


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 1, 2009)

All will be clear reasonably soon I hope, and no, I didn't bring any guitars with me.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Jul 1, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> All will be clear reasonably soon I hope, and no, I didn't bring any guitars with me.



No guitars! Oh god somebody is going to break in and steal them haha. Good luck though.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jul 3, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> All will be clear reasonably soon I hope, and no, I didn't bring any guitars with me.



Now this seems ominous.

Hope you enjoy touring with Periphery!
_(Before I end up looking like a complete rumor mongering ass, that is just a playful guess considering Periphery's tour is coming up and it ends about 2/3 of the way through August.)_

Seriously, are we gonna hear some more Snuggles, I think it was, content? That would be sweet. I've liked your youtube videos since before I even had an idea that SS.Org existed, so it is always fun to see new stuff from you (Especially when Bulb is involved. Heh.).



RawrItsRaptor said:


> No guitars! Oh god somebody is going to break in and steal them haha. Good luck though.



If you have a 3k-6k+ instrument, ya tend to think about those sorts of things extensively before you leave them somewhere for an extended period (Or even a short period, depending on where you are.) of time. Haha.


----------

